# Aufrüst-Ratgeber: So rüstet ihr euren PC sinnvoll für die neuesten Gaming-Kracher auf



## AntonioFunes (16. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aufrüst-Ratgeber: So rüstet ihr euren PC sinnvoll für die neuesten Gaming-Kracher auf* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Aufrüst-Ratgeber: So rüstet ihr euren PC sinnvoll für die neuesten Gaming-Kracher auf


----------



## springenderBusch (16. August 2014)

Hat sich also an der Hardwarefront noch nichts nennenswertes getan.
Habe einen i5 3570K, 8GB Ram, GTX 670, Asus Xonar Phoebus solo, SSD 500GB; seid 1,5 Jahren.
Hatte ein klein wenig "Angst" zum erscheinen der neuen Konsolengeneration, das mein System ins Hintertreffen geraten könnte.
Glücklicherweise sind die neuen Konsolen dann doch nicht von der Leistung so übermächtig wie es davor suggeriert wurde.

Wenn also alles glatt läuft benötige ich für die nächsten Jahre keine Knete für Aufrüstung mehr.
Und bei der Handvoll Leistungsbrecher, die höchstens für den PC erscheinen werden, wird halt ein klein wenig in den Grafikeinstellungen nach unten geregelt.

Aufatmend den Schweiß von der Stirn wisch.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2014)

Ich hab erst vor kurzem meinem Rechner Upgrades gegönnt.
ua. einen AMD FX 4300 - wenn ihr ab einem FX 8000 schon ein Upgrade empfehlt, hört sich das auf den ersten Blick so an, als sei mein frisches Upgrade bereits hoffnungslos veraltet ...



> ...die Spieleleistung wird durch eine SSD nicht erhöht, lediglich die Ladezeiten werden je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger verkürzt.


Was bei MP Spielen allerdings an Relevanz gewinnt - besonders bei MMOs, bei denen mitunter plötzlich sehr viele Daten abgefragt werden. (zB: Ankommen in der Hauptstadt, in der viele Spieler mit darzustellenden Items aus sämtlichen Addons des Spieles rumstehen.)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> besonders bei MMOs, bei denen mitunter plötzlich sehr viele Daten abgefragt werden. (zB: Ankommen in der Hauptstadt, in der viele Spieler mit darzustellenden Items aus sämtlichen Addons des Spieles rumstehen.)



Ja, kann ich bestätigen.
Ich spiele ja hauptsächlich SWTOR und seit ich das auf meiner SSD installiert habe, sind die Ladezeiten echt auf ein Minimum geschrumpft.
Vorher hat der Planetenwechsel gerne mal 30-60 Sekunden gedauert.


----------



## golani79 (16. August 2014)

SSD´s für Spiele - ihr Bonzen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> SSD´s für Spiele - ihr Bonzen



Naja, ich hab neben Windows nur SWTOR auf der SSD.
Alle anderen Spiele liegen auf ner normalen HDD.


----------



## BuzzKillington (16. August 2014)

Meine nächste Graka wird eine R9 390 oder 380X. Bin mal gespannt, wie da das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aussehen wird.


----------



## springenderBusch (16. August 2014)

Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Bei den Grafikkarten ist es meines Erachtens schon noch wichtig, ob Physikberechnungen unterstützt werden.
Vor Kauf meiner GTX hatte ich mich eigentlich schon für das entsprechende Gegenstück von AMD entschieden. Einfach vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her.
Doch zu der Zeit hattet auch ihr oder die PC Games Hardware über auf Grafikkarten berechnete Physik berichtet.
Darauf schaute ich mir bereits in meiner Spielebibliothek vorhandene Spiele an und hatte mich um entschieden.
Das war mir dann doch den Aufpreis wert.
Es erzeugt doch ein erhebliches  Plus an Atmosphäre oder gar Spielspaß wenn das dabei ist.


----------



## Dominic134679 (16. August 2014)

Hab mir im Februar eine PS4 geholt und habe dann schnell gemerkt, dass meine PC-Spiele nie so laufen wie auf der PS4. Also hab ich mir dazu noch ein PC-Upgrade verpasst. XFX R9 280X Black, i5 4670 (ohne K, übertakte nicht) und ein neues Mainboard. Hatte davor eine GTX 560 Ti und einen X4 955. Der Leistungssprung war enorm. Hoffe ich kann diesen Herbst einige Games (Far Cry 4, Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Alien Isolation, CoD: AW) auf dem PC in ordentlicher Qualität genießen ohne wieder upgraden zu müssen. Spiele wie Assassins Creed und Rennspiele hole ich mir eh für die Playstation.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> SSD´s für Spiele - ihr Bonzen


Ganz doof gefragt: Wofür denn sonst?

Mein OS starte ich ein-zweimal am Tag. Wenn ich den entsprechenden Knopf gedrückt habe, hole ich mir noch was zu Trinken oder gehe aufs Klo - bis ich fertig bin, ist der Rechner das auch - egal ob mit SSD oder ohne. Sonstige Programmstart-Zwangspausen überbrücke ich mit Internetsurfen. 

Die einzigen Programme, bei denen große Mengen an Daten "zeitkritisch" geladen werden sollen, sind nun mal Spiele. Und da natürlich auch nicht jedes. MMOs oder der aktuelle Grafikkracher, der 50 GB Festplattenplatz frißt, bieten sich eben an.


----------



## golani79 (16. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz doof gefragt: Wofür denn sonst?



Ich habe z.B. meine 3D / 2D Anwendungen auf der SSD


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. meine 3D / 2D Anwendungen auf der SSD


Kann ich mir grad nix drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich mir grad nix drunter vorstellen.



Er meint sicher Programme wie Photoshop, Blender etc.
Auch für Videobearbeitung ist ne SSD echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## BiJay (16. August 2014)

Eigentlich sind ja Spiele auch 2D / 3D Anwendungen, deswegen klingt das wohl etwas merkwürdig. Ich habe meine SSD gezielt für das Betriebssystem und Spiele gekauft. Hab da auch alle Programme drauf und genügend Platz für einige Spiele, wo Ladezeiten relevant sein können. Z.B. bei Guild Wars 2 ist das Spielgefühl völlig anders mit SSD.


----------



## golani79 (16. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind ja Spiele auch 2D / 3D Anwendungen, deswegen klingt das wohl etwas merkwürdig.



Ist wohl Definitionssache - wobei es da eh ein wenig schwierig werden könnte.
Spiele sind prinzipiell ja auch Programme und wie du erwähnt hast, können diese auch als 2D / 3D Anwendungen verstanden werden.

Dachte eben, dass es vlt. klar wäre, weil ich eben explizit Anwendungen und nicht Spiele geschrieben habe und es ja auch im Kontext dazu gepostet wurde, was denn außer dem OS, Spielen und Office & Co. noch so auf einer SSD Platz finden würde.


----------



## matrixfehler (16. August 2014)

Mensch bin ich unvernünftig...

2 SSDs im Rechner, KFA² GTX780 HOF, i7 4770, 16GB teuren Speicher usw..-
Ich liebe es


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz doof gefragt: Wofür denn sonst?
> 
> Mein OS starte ich ein-zweimal am Tag. Wenn ich den entsprechenden Knopf gedrückt habe, hole ich mir noch was zu Trinken oder gehe aufs Klo - bis ich fertig bin, ist der Rechner das auch - egal ob mit SSD oder ohne. Sonstige Programmstart-Zwangspausen überbrücke ich mit Internetsurfen.


 Das seh ich genau anders herum: wofür sonst als für Spiele fragst Du ernsthaft? ^^  Na, selbstverständlich für den PC-Alltag, mit dem die meisten viel viel mehr Zeit verbringen als mit Games! Die ganzen Windows-Kleinigkeiten gehen einfach viel fixer, das fühlt sich an als sei der PC doppelt so schnell. Und zwar nicht einfach nur die Bootzeit, die ist mir auch eher nebensächlich. Aber so Kram wie Explorer öffnen, Browser starten, Officeprogramm starten, Dokumente laden Ordner öffnen usw., das geht alles viel schneller, als seien die Programme schon im Hintergrund offen gewesen. Und das nicht wegen der "MB/s", sondern wegen der im Gegensatz zur HDD nicht vorhandenen Zugriffszeit. Das macht einfach viel mehr "Spaß", und ich "arbeite" viel länger pro Tag am PC als dass ich spiele. Bei Spielen hingehen wäre es mir deutlich weniger wichtig, ob es nun ne Minute oder 30 Sekunden lädt. Und auch da ist eher die Zugriffszeit der Faktor, der das Laden schneller macht, und nicht einfach nur die MB/s.


----------



## Pootch (18. August 2014)

Hallo.

SSD macht einen Unterschied, auch beim Games. Die Ladezeiten werden oft immens reduziert.
Als Grafikkarte habe ich immer einen x70er von Nvidia meistens im 2 Jahres Rhythmus (momentan 770)
Als CPU derzeit i5 3570k, weil völlig ausreichend, denn die wenigsten Games haben was von einem i7 Hypherthreading.
RAM 16GB DD3

lg


----------



## Mav99 (19. August 2014)

Ich hab' mir angewöhnt beim Aufrüsten von CPU und Mainboard nie am falschen Ende zu sparen und kaufe dafür aber meist Grafikkarte und den Rest getrennt. Dadurch halten sich die Kosten bei den einzelnen Schritten in Grenzen. 

Mein letztes Board war ein AM2+ Board mit Phenom II x4 940 @3400MHz und 8GB DDR2-1033 RAM. Mit nVidia 8800GTS (640MB), GTX 275 (OC, 1.7GB) und zuletzt einer GTX 670 (OC, 2GB) hat mir diese Basis für rund viereinhalb Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Damit konnte ich bis zuletzt alles was mich interessiert hat in 1920x1200 mit weitestgehend maximalen Details spielen. Das letzte Spiel auf dem Rechner war die Elder Scrolls Online Beta. 

Seit Anfang des Jahres steckt die GTX 670 jetzt in einem Gigabyte Z87 Board mit i7 4770K und 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM (2x8GB). Ich habe vor allem wegen dem RAM, den deutlich schnelleren SATA 6GB und USB 3.0 Anschlüssen und Problemen mit der PCIe 3.0 Grafikkarte auf dem alten Board aufgerüstet und bin sehr zufrieden. Der i7 ist um ein vielfaches schneller als der alte Phenom II, aber wirklich deutlich wird das vor allem beim Video-Encoding oder anderen rechenintensiven Anwendungen. In Spielen merkt man den Unterschied nur selten. Aber abgesehen von (einer) neuen Grafikkarte(n) und vielleicht nochmal 16GB mehr RAM habe ich wohl wieder für Jahre meine Ruhe mit einem schnellen, stabilen Rechner. 

Insgesamt habe ich mit diesem asynchronen Aufrüsten seit vielen Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 


Zum Thema SSD und Spiele:
Es gehört auf jeden Fall das Betriebssystem auf die SSD. Die Bootzeiten sind tatsächlich nicht so wichtig aber der Unterschied beim täglichen Arbeiten mit dem Rechner ist riesig. Man gewöhnt sich allerdings sehr schnell daran und merkt dann erst wieder wie schnell eine SSD ist, wenn man dann mal wieder an einem Rechner ohne arbeiten muss.

Auf einer SSD ab 250GB hat man in der Regel aber genug Platz für das OS UND einige Spiele. Ich habe mir ausreichend Platz für Windows und Anwendungen reserviert und hatte am Ende noch rund 84GB für eine Spiele-Partition* über. Darauf sind immer nur die Titel die ich gerade spiele. Der Rest wird deinstalliert oder auf eine deutlich größere Spielepartition auf einer Harddisk verschoben. Ich benutze dann "Junctions" im Dateisystem um alle Titel funktionsfähig zu halten. Junctions sind quasi Ordner-Links auf NTFS Ebene. Der Explorer erkennt Junctions, für die meisten anderen Programme sind sie völlig transparent. Damit kann man auch sehr gut diverse nicht oder schwer verschiebbare Verzeichnisse auf andere Partitionen oder Platten verschieben. So können z.B. iTunes User das immer größer werdende Backup-Verzeichnis auf diesem Weg leicht von der SSD auf eine HDD verlegen. Und man kann natürlich auch im Steam-Ordner installierte Spiele jederzeit verschieben. 

Man kann dabei wahlweise gleich auf der SSD installieren und dann Junctions für verschobene ältere Titel auf der SSD anlegen oder man installiert zuerst auf der großen Harddisk und kopiert oder verschiebt dann die jeweils genutzten Titel auf die SSD. Die dafür benötigten Junctions auf der HDD bremsen das ganze nicht aus, da sie nach einmaligem zugriff eh im Cache bleiben. 
Man kann Junctions mit Komandozeilen Tools von Windows anlegen oder sehr viel bequemer z.B. mit diesem Tool: Link Shell Extension

(*Ich benutze ganz bewusst mehrere, getrennte Partitionen für Windows, bestimmte Anwendungen (Visual Studio) und Spiele. Dadurch kann ich getrennte Sicherungen von Windows und den Anwendungen machen und muss keinen Platz für überflüssige Backups riesiger Spiele verschwenden.)


----------



## springenderBusch (19. August 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir angewöhnt beim Aufrüsten von CPU und Mainboard nie am falschen Ende zu sparen und kaufe dafür aber meist Grafikkarte und den Rest getrennt. Dadurch halten sich die Kosten bei den einzelnen Schritten in Grenzen.
> 
> Mein letztes Board war ein AM2+ Board mit Phenom II x4 940 @3400MHz und 8GB DDR2-1033 RAM. Mit nVidia 8800GTS (640MB), GTX 275 (OC, 1.7GB) und zuletzt einer GTX 670 (OC, 2GB) hat mir diese Basis für rund viereinhalb Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Damit konnte ich bis zuletzt alles was mich interessiert hat in 1920x1200 mit weitestgehend maximalen Details spielen. Das letzte Spiel auf dem Rechner war die Elder Scrolls Online Beta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mav99 (19. August 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Dieses asynchrone aufrüsten, machen glaube ich, die meisten.


Weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne viele die es nicht machen. Die leben mit ihrem veralteten Rechner bis es gar nicht mehr geht und kaufen dann alles auf einmal neu. Natürlich dann mit entsprechenden Einschränkungen bei allem weil das Budget meist nicht reicht um gleichzeitig CPU, RAM, Board, vielleicht noch ein neues Netzteil oder Gehäuse UND eine teure Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Es gibt auch immer noch viele die den Unsinn glauben, das eine schnelle teure Grafikkarte für einen älteren Rechner "zu gut" sein könnte, sprich nicht richtig genutzt werden könnte. Die kaufen dann mittelklasse-Karten oder ältere Karten, die wenig bringen und beim nächsten CPU/Mainboard Upgrade dann noch wieder eine neue Karte... 




springenderBusch schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade bei Dir was von Video-Encoding, deshalb eine Frage : Wenn ich ein Video in meinem Videoschnittprogramm umbau und dann neu berechnen lasse, meistens wegen Platzbedarf in MP4 .H264? knackt das Video stellenweise im Endergebnis im Sound.
> Woran könnte das liegen ?


Das kann viele Gründe haben. Fehler beim Decoding, Fehler beim Encoding, Schlechte Schnitt-Software die Knackser produziert weil sie die Tonschnipsel ohne Anpassung der Übergänge aneinander klatscht. Letzteres könnte man eventuell manuell beheben, indem man für die einzelnen Schnipsel per Fade-In/Out selbst saubere Übergänge schafft. Diese Fades müssen nicht lang sein, es reichen Millisekunden. Es geht dabei nur darum das keine Sprünge = Knacken entstehen. Fragt sich nur, ob Software die zu blöd ist das selber zu machen überhaupt solche Optionen bietet...
Ein anderer möglicher Grund wäre ein Schnitt ohne neues Encoding des Tons. Hier könnte es schon helfen den Ton auch neu zu kodieren.


----------



## springenderBusch (19. August 2014)

Und wenn es manchmal auch knackt wenn keine Schnitte oder Videos zusammengefügt wurden ?
Sind das dann Fehler beim codieren ?
Würde es helfen wenn ich den Film dann nochmal berechnen lasse ?
Ich bewege mich im reinen Amateurbereich, liegt es möglicherweise auch an meinem Programm das nur 4GB RAM unterstützt ?
Die Videos sind stellenweise zwei und dreiteilig und je Teil 3,5 bis 4GB groß. Ergeben also in der Spur bis zu 10 oder 12 GB Daten die neu berechnet werden müßen.

Danke dir aber auf jeden Fall für den Versuch deiner Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich mit diesem asynchronen Aufrüsten seit vielen Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht. .


 jo, deswegen wird in dem Artikel ja auch zurecht erklärt, dass man sich CPU und Grafikkarte erstmal anschauen soll, ob es nicht reicht, nur CPU oder nur Graka aufzurüsten. 

Aber viele, die sich echt erst dann um Hardware kümmern, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, sind wohl noch die "alten Zeiten" gewohnt - da waren definitiv CPU *und *Graka nach ca 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr zu brauchen, und man musste beides aufrüsten. Heutzutage - auch dank der Konsolen, die über mehrere Jahre gleichbleiben und die CPU-Anforderung begrenzen - kann man idR ne CPU lange behalten und "muss" nur die Graka aufrüsten, und dann kann es oft passieren, dass - wenn man wieder was Geld hat - eben zuerst die CPU dran ist, weil die Graka noch reicht. Das auch wegen der Konsolen, weil die niedrigen Details idR der PS3-Version ähneln und somit nicht viel Power brauchen.

Seh ich ja auch immer wieder hier, wenn User meinen, die brauchen alles neu, aber wenn man denen dann sagt, dass ein X4 955 oder so durchaus noch reichen kann und es mit ner guten Graka vlt. getan ist, OBWOHL die CPU technisch 4-5 Jahre ist, dann wundern die sich natürlich


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, deswegen wird in dem Artikel ja auch zurecht erklärt, dass man sich CPU und Grafikkarte erstmal anschauen soll, ob es nicht reicht, nur CPU oder nur Graka aufzurüsten.



nicht zuvergessen die ganzen anderen Teile im Rechner, das sind zwar im einzelnen nicht die Hauptposten, aber das gesparte Geld für ein neues NT kann man ja durchaus in die nächste Stufe der Grafikkarte stecken
und nja, man muss nicht unbedingt einen alten i5 2500 austauschen, der liefert immer noch genug Leistung


----------



## baiR (31. August 2014)

Ich werde meinen Rechner wohl zum GTA V Release eine neue Grafikkarte gönnen. Meine CPU (Core I5 3450) müsste noch locker reichen da sie über GTA IV nur müde lächeln konnte und GTA V wohl hoffentlich nicht so viel mehr Prozessorleistung benötigen wird oder gar auf Octacores setzt. Meine Grafikkarte (560ti) wird aber mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ausreichen. Wenn ich mir eine Grafikkarte kaufe dann auf jeden Fall eine mit mindestens 4 GB Vram da ich denke, dass in Zukunft noch mehr Spiele herauskommen werden die ordentlich Vram benötigen.

Was mir Sorgen macht, ist die wahrscheinlich zukünftige Optimierung von Multiplattformspielen auf Octacores da die Current-Gen-Konsolen Octacores verbaut haben. Es kamen in der letzten Konsolengeneration schließlich auch ein paar Spiele heraus, unter anderem GTA IV, die zum Release einen Vierkerner vorausgesetzt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Was mir Sorgen macht, ist die wahrscheinlich zukünftige Optimierung von Multiplattformspielen auf Octacores da die Current-Gen-Konsolen Octacores verbaut haben. Es kamen in der letzten Konsolengeneration schließlich auch ein paar Spiele heraus, unter anderem GTA IV, die zum Release einen Vierkerner vorausgesetzt haben.


 Naja, "vorausgesetzt" war selbst bei GTA4 übertrieben - etliche Leute mit nem starken Dualcore haben das trotzdem problemlos spielen können. Aber damals waren Vierkerner auch schon weit verbreitet, da war es nicht besonders krass, nen Vierkerner zu empfehlen - im Gegenteil: etliche Leute hatten sich schon 2 Jahre vor dem Release von GTA4 nen Quadcore geholt und sind fast verzweifelt, weil es keine Quadcore-profitierenden Games gab und deren 2,2GHz-Quads langsamer waren als die gleichzeitig gekauften billigerem Dualcores mit 2,5GHz...   

Aber aktuell: bis zum Jahresende wird aber bezogen auf die Leute, die durchaus gerne Games zocken, trotzdem kaum jemand einen Achtkerner haben. AMD ist da trotz acht Kernen sehr schwach, weswegen nur echte AMD-Fans nen Achterkerner gekauft haben, und bei Intel haben etliche Leute "nur" nen core i5, der ggf. selbst bei nem Game, das Acht kerne optimiert ist, immer noch schneller als die 8Kerner von AMD ist  - aber bei der kaum vorhandenen "Verbreitung" von 8Kernern kann es sich kein Spielehersteller leisten, schon in den nächten Monaten einen nen Achtkerner vorauszusetzen. Für maximale Detail vielleicht, oder "optimiert auf acht Kerne" - aber auf keinen Fall "nötig".


----------

